
How can I improve the quality of my sleep? - wfme
Has anyone that works in tech (presumably a large portion of HN) found an effective way to set yourself up for consistently high quality sleep?<p>I don&#x27;t have too much difficultly getting to sleep (takes maybe an hour depending on screen time before bed), but seem to almost always wake between 3 and 5am, with a 50&#x2F;50 chance of being able to fall back to sleep. It gets insanely frustrating, laying in bed, tired, but seemingly unable to sleep.<p>Removing screens from the day seems to help a bit but mainly only with falling to sleep. I work in software so cutting screens out is not particularly feasible during the week days. Plus, I don&#x27;t want to entirely remove all non-essential screen use as I enjoy working on my own side projects.
======
jennamg5
I don't have this problem, but my partner does who is a computer scientist (so
similar issue with screen time). Muscle relaxation videos on youtube have been
helpful
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihO02wUzgkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihO02wUzgkc)),
as has this self meditation service:
[https://reverihealth.com/](https://reverihealth.com/)

~~~
wfme
I have found that stretching before bed seems to help a fair bit. I’ll have to
give full body muscle relaxation a go. Meditation is also something I need to
properly try. Have heard nothing but positive things surrounding it, have just
never really made a concerted effort.

------
mrsareen
Pls try to do this very simple trick -

Put your eyes in peripheral vision mode (looking at multiple objects at the
same time). This helps you de-focus and helps de-stress your eyes and facial
muscles. Some what magically your brain goes into relaxation mode which
eventually helps in deep and fast sleep.

Have been doing this from about 8 months, never failed me once.

~~~
wfme
This sounds interesting... I’ll give it a go tonight. Thanks

------
michaelrad573
That's happened to me lately. Rather than laying in bed, I find that reading
10-15 minutes, with warm, dim lights on stops the random thoughts and
eventually allow me relax back to sleep.

~~~
wfme
I’m always afraid that if I embrace being awake then I’ll find it more
difficult to get back to sleep, but I guess what I’m currently doing isn’t
exactly working so I’ll have to give this a try.

------
jburwell
One thing to check is sleep apnea. It has become relatively straightforward to
diagnose with the advent of at home sleep tests — you put on a special watch
and sleep in your bed. If you have it, sleeping with a CPAP machine will be a
revelation. A pulmonologist can examine and diagnose you. Highly suggest
getting checked for it.

~~~
wfme
This is something I have wondered, but have always thought of it as bit more
on the extreme side. Will have to ask my doctor next time I go.

------
sibeliuss
If you live in a legal cannabis state, investigate that by asking specifically
about strains that help with sleep. There are quite a few!

Initially it cured me of my insomnia and then it re-taught me how to sleep.
There was some initial grogginess but that passed and then I was able to taper
off usage.

~~~
wfme
Unfortunately cannabis is not legal in Australia. I’ve heard great things
surrounding cannabis and sleep.

~~~
sibeliuss
A "heavy indica" is what you'd look for in other parts of the world. Sativas
tend to wake one up.

------
megamike
melatonin

~~~
wfme
I’ve got melatonin supplements that definitely help me get to sleep. I’ve
found that they don’t always keep me asleep, although I’d still say sleep
quality improves with them. Would love to not have to rely on taking something
for sleep though.

